# Self Centering Steady Rest



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

For awhile I've been thinking of a self centering steady rest similar to a Longworth chuck. It would require a bit of accuracy since it would have to be aligned with the center point of the spindle but otherwise shouldn't be too difficult. Comments?

Here is an optic mount that is pretty much just as I imagine, just needs wheels in place of bars and sized to the lathe. Open the image in a new tab for full size.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good idea. Some great ones are already made by LJers:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/52903


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I like the concept … keep us posted.

Meanwhile, I built this from a free plan …


----------



## dirtycurty (Jan 29, 2014)

Look at YouTube, I have been thinking about making a steady rest and I came across a longworth style I believe was made at a Woodcraft class


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

This isn't actually something I would build, more of a mental exercise because there isn't much point to it and the self centering has no benefit. I just thought it was an interesting idea.


----------

